# Best block target???



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I have gotten years of usage from the Block Outfitter target.It's large-
24"X24",and plenty thick.
I just bought one from Keystone Country Store for $135.00, plus shipping. That's a very good price for this size target. Check it out.


----------



## hardheadhunter (Feb 3, 2007)

Well its not a block but its the best target Ive shot, the rinehart 18-1 , I have shot this for almost a year and with broadheads . Its still stopping them.


----------

